# Is it legal to use dynamite or poison on coyotes?



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Some folks over on the deer hunting forum seem to be advocates of these methods...doesn't seem very ethical or sportsmanlike to me. Just wondering if it was legal...


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw the same post and am not sure about the poison although it doesn't seem very ethical. As far as dynamite goes, I believe it is illegal to even possess it in Michigan let alone light it and throw it around. If fire crackers are illegal in Michigan I am sure dynamite is also.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Are you seriously asking that question???  Coyotes are a "game animal" and have a season for them. Does Dynamite qualify as a legal method of taking a game animal?  Can I take a deer with it? Furthermore, the answer is yes you do need special permits/permission to even buy Dynamite. Regarding poison, I don't believe you can legally poison deer, rabbits, squirrels, fish, etc., etc., etc.

Can't wait for Boehr to answer this one :yikes:


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a good ole boys
Never meanin no harm :lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My post stated dynamite was used many years ago at that time coyotes and fox were not game animals and anyone could buy dynamite at any rural hardware store. As far as being sporting the intent was control. Coyotes doing livestock depridation can still be controled. Not everything revolves around sport. I dont beleive the killing of deer is leagal cause to kill yotes out of season. There used to be a bounty on yotes.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Youre right Mike. I remember well days spent with my father blowing stumps with hardware bought tnt. I have some pictures of a 1/4 mile ditch being blown all at the same time. Pretty impressive! A stick down a woodchuck, badger, or fox den took care of that problem for GOOD! I remember a few pike dinners from the stream thru our property, that we picked off the surface when dad had a little left over!!!!! There was also bounties on rats and sparrows too if I remember right. Riverman


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Using any type of explosive or poison is illegal for any animal, doesn't matter if it's a game animal or non-game animal - illegal.

I seen the posts in the other thread and refused to even become involved. It's unfortunate how some people think and it is no wonder why some people don't like hunters. Hunters they may be but sportsmen they are not!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Just possessing dynamite is illegal unless you have a permit to do so and the dynamite is being used for the purpose intended in your permit.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

The dynamite is obviously a stretch but people do still try to put poison in hambergur to try and kill yotes, ***** and other animals. I just think it is humerous that anyone would think of doing it for one and put in writing to top it off. If some of these idiots would get off the couch and try hunting coyote legally they would see how smart they really are. Whether they were joking or not it sure gives hunters a bad name when posting something like that on a public forum.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

You put poison hamburger out and the next thing you know you've killed the neighbors $2000 registered Black Lab :yikes: Then you got a problem folks :evil:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

One of my farmers still has a dynamite permit. He says he uses it all the time for stumps and other items. 

As for the poison and ILLEGAL things, there is NO WAY I would ever PUT MY HUNTING IN JEOPARDY to kill a few coyotes, I asked a simple question and got a lot of different answers. 

Some people need to lighten up, NO ONE did any harm, and they were just relaying info on HOW SOME HAVE DONE IT IN THE PAST.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Past or present it is not smart to suggest illegal methods, those same methods that have always been illegal regardless if it happened now or in the past. This thread is closed!


----------

